# After being married for fifty years.....



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

IMG_7317.jpeg


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry about that. Any idea on how to upload an image?


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Sorry about that. Any idea on how to upload an image?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have saved this graphic to show my wife. Coincidentally we were married when she was 23... :smoking:

We will celebrate our 60th in November. :righton:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I have saved this graphic to show my wife. Coincidentally we were married when she was 23... :smoking:
> 
> We will celebrate our 60th in November. :righton:


Congratulations.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

I may not make it 19 more years to get to 50, so I better show this to my wife now...!


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats on 50 years bud!!!


----------

